
Neil Gaiman's Commencement Speech at the University of the Arts 2012 [video] - happy-go-lucky
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikAb-NYkseI
======
happy-go-lucky
If you prefer reading, here's a transcript of the speech:

[http://www.uarts.edu/neil-gaiman-keynote-
address-2012](http://www.uarts.edu/neil-gaiman-keynote-address-2012)

